
Datascript 0.18 (Clojure) - tosh
https://github.com/tonsky/datascript/
======
tosh
From the 0.18.0 release notes:

* 20..40% faster transactions

* 75% faster deserialization (db-init)

* No significant change on queries

* JVM transactions are more than twice as fast as V8

* JVM queries are 3-4 times as fast as V8

* DataScript transactions are 25..70% faster that Datomic in-memory. Query times vary.

[https://github.com/tonsky/datascript/releases](https://github.com/tonsky/datascript/releases)

